# Meet my 2 newest girls (I know... it's been a while)



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

It's been a while since i last came on here. I've lost 3 rats but have gained 3 more so I'm still at 9 rats.

2 were rescued from the feeder bin. I got my adult male, Aces High, from the feeder bin. he's HUGE! He's a mis-marked masked dumbo and is very sweet (sorry no pix of him yet)

And i got Hinder. I'm not sure what she is but she's TINY. I've had her for around a month and she hasn't gotten any bigger (see pictures below)

and finally, There's Bimmer. She was a gift. 

Enough about that, here are my girls...









Hinder with her (geesh mom! stop it) look.









Bimmer. Just her head is black. the rest of her is white with a bit of black dots on her back.









She LOVES my hoodie.









Hinder again









Bimmer kisses!!









"Mom... Mom... ya got something in there hold on I'll check." - Hinder









Hinder laying next to Panic! at the disco (my little old man. he's over 2.5 yrs old)









I just had to include this picture. Sushi, Karma & Diablo Cody. BTW there was another rat (MooMoo) actually sleeping under all of them. I gotta wonder, in this great big cage with lots of spots to sleep in they ALL pick the same location that's big enough just for ONE rat let alone 4 :


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

they are all absolutley beautiful, i think hinder is the cutest little girl, i love her big ears ^_^


----------



## Lithade (May 14, 2009)

You have beautiful babies!!


----------



## HannahBannah (May 17, 2009)

Hi i am a new member of rat forum.com your rat looks so cute in those pics    ;D  : :-*


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

awwww! I ♥ Bimmer he is so cute he has those inicent eyes (even though we all have those,"You little rats!" moment)


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (May 27, 2009)

Aww they're so adorable!
I love the first photo with Hinder


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I love the first picture, it's very cute! And your rats are adorable!!


----------



## NewRatMom (May 3, 2009)

Oh Hinder is adorable, I love the first pic too and the one of them all crammed in that tiny little basket lmao I can't believe there is one more hidden in there hehe


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

One of the great questions in life~ how the HECK do rats cram themselves in to such small places and them how do they continue breath once in these positions?


----------



## Lynngenny (Jun 4, 2009)

They are so cute... and they are good dentists ;D


----------

